# How to make a yellow room modern



## carol017 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all. For some unknowable reason, my landlord decided to paint my bedroom yellow right before I took over the lease. It isn't that I absolutely hate the color, it's just that my style preference tends to be modern and bold as opposed to dainty. As such, this yellow wall situation is really throwing me off. I was originally intending to go with a neutral and black theme, with some accent colors. Anyone have ideas on how I can work with the wall color (and my lovely but not-modern-looking bedside table) to create a contemporary look that isn't too girly? I'm wondering especially about colors for bedding. I'm a women in my early 20s. TIA!!


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a huge picture! You should consider re-sizing it because it causes text to be cut off... 640x480 might be more reasonable..

I'd consider asking the LL for permission to paint the trim a glossy white. In my opinion, yellow walls with white trim really look nice--though usually more of a sunny or butter yellow, this looks different to me, but it might be the camera or bulbs you're using in the lights.

If you're not allowed, able, or willing to paint anything, then I guess you're stuck with decorating...

A set of white, light filtering sheer panels over the windows might look nice, the kind that are just about to touch the floor.

A large wall covering--either something fabric hung up, or a collage of smaller items, might look good on the blank area to the right of the left window (with respect to the picture).

Looks like you have a ceiling fan, you might be surprised what a couple of nicer looking chain pulls will do... I replaced mine in an old apartment with this nickel finish ones, they really looked nice and were a big improvement over the "glass" ones like you have (which I also had). Save the current ones and put them back when you move. You can also consider buying a different set of glass defusers for the lights.

For the bed I'd consider trying to find a head and foot board for it. Since going to a "proper" bed I can't imagine going back to a simple metal frame. Darker colors might be a good choice for the bedding--I don't have too much advice there except to say that whatever you choose, think about how you'll clean it. I've bought some very nice bed coverings, but they were all dry clean only... which means you need to either pay a lot to clean them several times per year, or basically not use them when you actually sleep... So I'd try for something machine washable, but that probably is going to mean it will be very plain. In that case you might try going something like hotels are doing lately--they have a very plain comforter, but then they put a "runner", which is about 18-24" wide, across the foot area... that can be much more elaborate looking because it doesn't require cleaning as often. You could combine that with 3-4 decorative pillows that you remove each night.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

You can totally go with that cream color. I was expecting a gaudy yellow. Accent with blacks and dark browns. Bring red or burnt orange in also. This yellow is a neutral yellow so go for it, no need to repaint. Good luck.


----------



## redheadedjoe (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like grey with yellow. Here's my suggestion: grey sheets, a nice purple for shades, & choose black & white artwork that has just one item colored it to make things pop a bit.


----------



## garethcooper9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Why don't you google some design ideas in yellow. It usually helps. I found many inspirational pictures and blogs when I was looking for ideas. Google is your best friend.


----------



## Awoodfloorguy (Jul 6, 2012)

You can easily add modern touches to this space by incorporating another bright color either in window treatments or pictures. Or adding black and white pictures/wall art could also achieve this. Some cool stores that you can order free catalogs from for some free inspiration are; west elm, blu dot, cb2, room and board, design within reach, pottery barn, crate and barrel etc.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

lmgtfy.com 

DM


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, name's Matt! 

Well, I actually really like that space.

I'm nineteen and a sophomore in college so I can definitely understand where you're coming from.. the yellow walls and wooden floors can often set a tone for a country-feel that would invite artwork of roosters, wildflowers on the coffee table, and knitted items in bulk. I get it, that's not your vibe. You want modern, bold, states your individual personality, and your on your own and aiming at success. 

Firstly, I'd look at painting the framework around your windows, either black or white. I can see that this framework was really meant to stand-out against the walls, but it's been unfortunately painted the same color. Secondly, to match these windows, get a few pictures up, maybe even black and white pictures of friends, family, pets, or photography with matching black or white frames. I think square shapes will definitely be your friend in this space as well as the color black. I think that the brightness of the walls really do invite a black color to the room to balance, and it won't look like a bumble-bee due to the wood flooring. I'd advise more modern nightstands either circular or square for a more modern feel and definitely in black. Also, a black wooden dresser, definitely short and across from the bed with a black flat-screen if at all possible. I know that I'm say a lot of more expensive things, but these are all envisioned ideas for the space. What's actually in your budget may ask for different things. Goodwill, big lots, wal-mart, k-mart, target, and marshall's would be a great place to start. I personally am all about good-will for artwork and furniture. Another idea.. black heavy metal candlesticks with white candles, the sticks being all of different sizes.. or white tea candles in a black setting. 

Just a few ideas.. if I think of more, I'll reply, or if you'd like more... just reply or private message me!  good luck!

[edit] oh and bedding.. definitely black and white, mainly white with black trim to it. Solid black bedding can really make your bed feel like a negative space which you may associate with some bad vibes.. especially since when it's about time to fall asleep, that's when everyone starts thinking the most it seems. You want a place that you can relax, read a book, get on your laptop, or just simply fall asleep and feel good about it. White bedding with black trim and throw pillows would really be good as white can seem very blank which allows for a lack of thought or just a peaceful feel to your bed. It would go great with the above mentioned black furniture, black nightstands, black picture frames, etc. With all this black and white, you'd really be complimenting the warmth of the yellow and the down-home-feel of the wooden flooring with just hues and lack of color, but bold in a more modern statement to a seemingly older space.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

Hhm, I totally get an oriental vibe from that room! Get yourself a black iron headboard hang some thick dark red curtains, put up a paper lantern light, paint your nightstand black and get some large leafy house plants. Voila!


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Rkn said:


> Hhm, I totally get an oriental vibe from that room! Get yourself a black iron headboard hang some thick dark red curtains, put up a paper lantern light, paint your nightstand black and get some large leafy house plants. Voila!


I like Rkn's idea a lot, especially the oriental vibe. It's completely spot on I think. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

Yellow is more easy than you think. For bedding you could still keep the black if you wanted to. I think a deep purple would look good. But that's just me.


----------

